# laptop...netbook?



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

My laptop is officially taking a crap :sad: so its about time for a new one. I use the Tmobile Rocket usb webstick for my internet service. I don't know too much about the notebooks but wondering if they can be used with the websticks? I am considering something like a notebook to use for sales appointments to cut down on the catalogs, access paypal, my website etc... Pretty much only business use across the board (no CT) :laughing:
I don't know a lot about computers so take it easy on me and attach pictures with recomendations, if possible


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Have you considered the IPad?


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Are you talking about a net book?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

BamBamm5144 said:


> Are you talking about a net book?


That's what I meant...


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

I use an IPad for exactly what your talking about. I actually have customers sign a contract right then and there if it's a job I can figure in the truck right then and there, like a roof or a small bathroom.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a netbook, laptop and desktop. I use the desktop most because of business. The netbook get used the second most and I barely touch the laptop.

I like it. It can do what I need it to do but you have to be careful not to store loads of information on there. Mine stays charged throughout the day (toshiba) and I can link to the desk top at home if I need to make a change. It's also easy to carry around.

Overall, I think they are useful. Not as powerful as a laptop but it should get the job done.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

BrandConst said:


> I use an IPad for exactly what your talking about. I actually have customers sign a contract right then and there if it's a job I can figure in the truck right then and there, like a roof or a small bathroom.


I don't mean to sound stupid, but how do they sign immediately? Do the IPads have the option to have a digit pen type thing? I saw that on my insurance agent's laptop, but didn't know it was available for IPads?

Or do you mean you print it out?


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

jb4211 said:


> I don't mean to sound stupid, but how do they sign immediately? Do the IPads have the option to have a digit pen type thing? I saw that on my insurance agent's laptop, but didn't know it was available for IPads?
> 
> Or do you mean you print it out?


good question. if you can sign right on the ipad then i am ordering one asap


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

oh, and good topic as i need a new laptop as well. 

i am looking for something about 13" or 14". the net books are just too small, and i am looking to get an ipad also.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Tech, get a 14" laptop, a netbook gets annoying after an hour looking at small screens. Some programs don't cater to the low resolution and are rendered useless. The lack of processing power can get aggravating too. I have 2 laptops, 2 tablets, 1 netbook and 2 desktops all in operation now. My favorite is my small laptop : Thinkpad T410.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> Tech, get a 14" laptop, a netbook gets annoying after an hour looking at small screens. Some programs don't cater to the low resolution and are rendered useless. The lack of processing power can get aggravating too. I have 2 laptops, 2 tablets, 1 netbook and 2 desktops all in operation now. My favorite is my small laptop : Thinkpad T410.


I will get a laptop regardless but considering a net book for appt's... Paypal, pics, access to printable documents etc.. jus trying to figure out if it was worth it


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

jb4211 said:


> I don't mean to sound stupid, but how do they sign immediately? Do the IPads have the option to have a digit pen type thing? I saw that on my insurance agent's laptop, but didn't know it was available for IPads?
> 
> Or do you mean you print it out?


Yes, there are several apps that allow you to do it. It's 100% legal. No printing involved.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

By legal, I mean binding, they can't crawfish out of the deal. Depending on the app you choose, you can have the customers location when he signed, ipad taking a photo of him signing and so much more.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

What Apps brand?


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I picked up a dell 14" notebook a few months ago and use my phone to tether when I need internet access. Mostly use it for quickbooks and showing pictures to customers. I had a XOOM for a little while but quickbooks didn't work on it, I don't miss it all.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

With the net books... My wife has a verizon one that can only be used with verizon monthly service.
I was checking out a Sylvania wireless Smartbook (for example) can you use a web stick with those? or similar net books..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> With the net books... My wife has a verizon one that can only be used with verizon monthly service.
> I was checking out a Sylvania wireless Smartbook (for example) can you use a web stick with those? or similar net books..


Do you not have a smart phone?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

yeah, tmobile 4g slide, android..


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Tech Dawg said:


> yeah, tmobile 4g slide, android..


Just tether that to your laptop of choice.


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> Just tether that to your laptop of choice.


:thumbsup: I was thinking the same thing. You can use your phone as a "Hotspot"


----------



## Diamond D. (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm pretty computer dumb too.

What's a "web stick"? Is it used to pick up Wi-Fi and/or 3 or 4 g?
IPad does both.
And my note book gets Wi-Fi. Chances are you can usually find a free/open signal. The HO probably has wireless.
or
Does it carry info from your desk top?

:001_unsure:,
D.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Its a little nubby stick w/ a usb port for internet broadband connection. I use it currently for both laptop and desktop internet svc. That's pretty much why I was wanting to know if they work with the net books so I don't pay additional for svc that comes with it (much like the ipad)


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> I will get a laptop regardless but considering a net book for appt's... Paypal, pics, access to printable documents etc.. jus trying to figure out if it was worth it


A netbook is just a small laptop that's portable, cheap, less power and no cd drive. Are you talking about a tablet?



> Its a little nubby stick w/ a usb port for internet broadband connection. I use it currently for both laptop and desktop internet svc. That's pretty much why I was wanting to know if they work with the net books so I don't pay additional for svc that comes with it (much like the ipad)


They work on all computers, netbooks and tablet PCs, they do not work on ipad/android tablets for the most part. If you have a 3/4 g tablet you take the SIM card out of the stick and put it in the sim card slot of the tablet. I doubt there is a compatible USB driver to have it work on a tablet.


----------



## flashheatingand (May 3, 2008)

I bought a notebook a few years ago, and found it too small.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

What you probably want is a laptop for working and a tablet for presentations and then either a wifi hotspot or using your phone as a hotspot, buying a dataplan specific for a tablet or a netbook/laptop is retarded, if you want to use data on more than one device do a hotspot. 

I have more computers and crap than I can count, and as great as tablets are they are not a replacement for a laptop. Granted I can do 95% of what I need on a tablet, there is still a need for a laptop and desktop. 

Android tablets can do everything the crappad can do and more, buy one of those and you'll be a lot happier. And yes you can have people sign PDF contracts on the android tablets too. Just whatever you do don't buy the crappy $200 tablets, they are a joke. (Unless you go with a rooted kindle fire)


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

flashheatingand said:


> I bought a notebook a few years ago, and found it too small.


You mean a netbook? Notebooks get pretty big.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

I think I've started a train derailment of confusion.. :laughing:


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

I rooted my bionic so I could tether without paying the $30 a month they want for it, dont use it often but it comes in handy when I need it.


----------



## BrandConst (May 9, 2011)

BamBamm5144 said:


> What Apps brand?


Several ways you can do it, PDF expert to annotate a blank proposal, you can also sign using this one as well and ducusign.


----------



## larryb (May 23, 2008)

Anyone know if an Ipad can be hooked up to a small projector for large screen (on a wall, for instance) display?


----------



## Bluudog (Feb 11, 2010)

larryb said:


> Anyone know if an Ipad can be hooked up to a small projector for large screen (on a wall, for instance) display?


Hey, come on now. You could have googled it just like I did.
http://www.apple.com/ipad/business/ipad-at-work/docs/iPad_at_Work_Presentations.pdf
I have an android tablet that has USB and HDMI outputs so it is not an issue. It looks like you have to buy a special adapter or use one of the other mentioned methods if the projector devices are capable.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Anyone know if an Ipad can be hooked up to a small projector for large screen (on a wall, for instance) display?


Yeah you need a 30 Pin to HDMI adaptor, but on the original Ipad you only get video/picture output not mirror view of your Ipad. You can also use an apple TV and airplay so you aren't tied down to a wire.

Just about all android tablets have Micro HDMI or Micro USB MHL support for HDMI output as well.


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Tech Dawg said:


> I think I've started a train derailment of confusion.. :laughing:


Here is an example pic that might clear up some terminology.


----------

